# Need idea what rescue to contact for Prince at Adams in West Union OHIO



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still looking but I believe Adams in down by Cinci. I will post any rescues that I can find but here's one you could start with.

http://www.k9calendars.com/rescue/k9transfer.htm?http://www.rescuealab.com/

This is a Lab rescue.

I also found Destiny's German Shepherd Rescue. All they have listed is an email address [email protected]

I don't know anything about either one of them but they're worth a try. I'll keep looking. Good luck.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Some I found, hope they help!!

Godfrey All Breed Rescue
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH525.html

Dogs Hope
http://www.dogshope.com/

another thing to check out, looks to be a comprehensive list of Ohio rescues
http://www.petfbi.com/rescue1.htm

Let us know!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is a pretty boy with such a sweet face. I hope some rescue will take him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Girls*

Thanks so much Girls.

I will email when I get a minute.

If you'd like to send his info to some I sure would appreciate it!!

*I emld. the Lab and the GSD Rescue and a couple of the mixed breed rescues*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks Guys...

I emld. all of the ones you suggested.

Dogs Hope was kind enough to say they are full but did I want them to list Prince on their website and I said yes please.

Poor Prince!:uhoh::uhoh:
He's just a plain brown dog and probably won't be adopted or rescued.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10555325


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How long does he have? No one in Ohio will take him?
He is so cute and has such a sweet face.

Is that the only all breed rescue in Ohio? I wish there was something I could do.
Heidi's in Ohio.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried to email a bunch of those Ohio rescues. Some came back no one there.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen, I emailed the following rescues in & around Adams county:

Mid West Mutts
Friends Of Noah
Kits Cats & Canines
Stormy's Place
SierrasHaven
Journey Home rescue & refuge

:crossfing Keeping my fingers crossed for Prince!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> How long does he have? No one in Ohio will take him?
> He is so cute and has such a sweet face.
> 
> Is that the only all breed rescue in Ohio? I wish there was something I could do.
> Heidi's in Ohio.


I'm on the ball, already e-mail some people I know, will let you all know if I hear something back.:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Heidi!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi and Debles*

Heidi and Debles:

Thanks for trying for Prince-he is supposed to be a sweetheart and I feel SO bad for him he was deserted by his family and has been at the shelter for months!!

At the moment, things are not looking promising for Prince.

A nice lady from a GSD Rescue called Dog's Hope in OHIO has posted Prince on their site as a courtesy post.
I PRAY someone notices him!!!
http://www.dogshope.com/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prayers Needed...*

Big Prayers needed. 

I've asked a wonderful rescue in OHIO if they would take Prince since he's all vetted, etc., and they said they have to try to find a foster home, so Prince needs prayers and cross all PAWS!! Trying to find a home w.o. large dogs, as they said he has a dominance issue w/large dogs.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Prayers coming your way! What rescue is it?? Great job!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I need to stay away from topics like these =( They make me so sad!!
Dad says no more dogs or I'm sure my mom and I would have about 10 rescue dogs! haha


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stop the Suffering*

The rescue is Stop the Suffering but they need to find an open foster first-they have many dogs waiting for a foster, so I'm not counting on it!

All Paws Crossed and Prayers needed for Prince!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I heard from Mary w/ sacred hearts:
_(I'm sure the lady she refers to is you Karen!)_

*We have another lady trying for him and I'm not sure if he has even a week. The pound has completely filled this past week and we are scrambling for rescues and places to put dogs. Everyone in there at this point is adoptable and we try so hard to give them every chance to get out. Prince has been my baby through this all, I saw the sweetie inside and have kept pushing for a place for him. I want him to have a chance at a new life, I would give it to him here but have two very large dogs that live inside my home and I'm not sure they would accept him. Hopefully someone will step up for him, we'll just keep trying.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

I don't think Mary means me at all. I hope she means that Stop the Suffering contacted her about Prince*, but they weren't sure if they could find a foster home and wanted more explanation on what it means that Prince doesn't get along with large dogs.**Here is the quote from his Description:*
he also appears to be housebroken. He will make a family a wonderful companion *although he shouldn't go to a home with other large males. He walks good on the leash and he is very loving to people, he seems to have manners and listens very well. Please help save this guy, our little pound is full and we.....*

Could you email Mary and don't mention me, but ask what it means that he doesn't get along with large dogs and let me know
You might ask about cats, too!!??

Please!! THANKS!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I sent the email to Mary just now. Will let you know when I hear something!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying Prince gets rescued!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Ladies*

Thanks Ladies.

MyGoldenCharlie: Please email me at work if you get a response from Mary on Prince and large dogs! [email protected]

I am going to email 4Paws rescue, too, in case Stop the Suffering cannot find a foster for Prince, and therefore won't be able to take him!!!


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

What about American Lab Rescue? The specialize in labs but say they are all breed friendly and have all sorts of breeds on there site. I don't know anything about them but they may be able to help.

Hope so!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marathon*

Marathon ,Thanks!

I will email them!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

No news from Mary or anyone yet today.

I need to go out for a couple of hours. Will check back this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All hope is not lost yet*

all hope is not last yet:
Rcvd. this msg. from Katie of Stop the Suffering:
Karen, 
Wanted to let you know that I talked with Mary at the shelter and asked that she give Prince another week to give me some more time to try and find him a foster home... She agreed so he is safe and if I can get a foster home for him by next week, he'll be coming here. 
I have a couple of foster apps that I am pursuing so I'll keep you posted!
Thanks, 
Katie

**She did ask Mary about Prince and large dogs and:

Mary did send me an email about Prince with large dogs, but also mentioned that it might have been partly because he was not neutered when he first came to the shelter...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats great there is still hope!! 
Mary hasn't replied back to me yet.

Anyone know someone that would be a good foster home for Prince? :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster*

It would be wonderful if someone not too far 1 hour or 2 hours from Newark, OHIO where Stop the Suffering is, had a Foster Home.

From what Mary told Katie about Prince and larger dogs, it raises the question did Prince act dominant because he was not neutered yet at that point ,or was it something else?

Plus we're not even sure what they mean by dominant.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prince*

A Lady just emld. me and said that Prince's Petfinder Page says rescued but I'm assuming that means if Stop the Suffering finds him a foster.

If you can GoldenCharlie can you email Mary and ask if he has a rescue and would she mind saying who it is.

I don't want to stop looking for him if it's not a sure thing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have not heard anything back from any I contracted, one Cause for paws is so full and also in desperate need of foster homes, I will keep trying.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed Mary & the shelter to ask what group rescued Prince. I'll try to call out there today and see what I can find out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

Thanks so much-please email me if you find anything out.
I don't want to tell everyone to stop looking if he isn't rescued or if Stop the Suff. hasn't found a foster.
I emld. Katie of STS to see if she know anything.

My email: [email protected]


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen asked me to post the reply that was sent to me from the shelter:

_Prince is going to Toronto Animal Services. We have several other dogs going this weekend on a transport and we were able to send Prince. We work with this dedicated group of individuals often and they help us place dogs that have none or little chance of placement here. I do not know if they can accept donations but will inquire. Thanks for your interest and concern for Prince. We are very happy he finally has rescue._

_Christine Troutman_
_Humane Officer, Adams County, OH_

:appl::appl:Well done Karen!!:You_Rock_


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA!!!!! So grateful!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is a little more info that I found out today concerning the efforts that have been made to save these dogs.

_Precious Paws Rescue is actually sponsoring the pull fee/rabies vaccines to get these dogs to Toronto Animal Services North. If you would like to make a donation to Precious Paws and mark it for "TAS Dogs" I will ensure that your entire donation is used to pull these dogs, as well as dogs we are planning to pull in the next couple weeks ($14/dog, $7 pull fee and $7 rabies vaccine fee). 

Thank you again, we certainly appreciate the help in getting Adam's County dogs to safety! 

Cassandra
Precious Paws Rescue_


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this place No-Kill?


----------

